# Rayovac 3 Watt 2AA, anyone got one?



## WadeF (Jul 25, 2007)

I just picked one of these up at Wal-Mart and after doing some searches I can't find any topics about this light. They rate it at 80 lumens, it has a FORWARD momentary clicky, twist for constant on. It has an adjustable focus head, a pocket clip, and a lanyard. It's rated water resistant. It was about $26. It came with 2 Rayovac AA's and they rate it to run for 2 hours.

Anyone got one?


----------



## f22shift (Jul 25, 2007)

it's the nuwai x3 and the RR camo.
decent regulation with nimh but runtime is a bit short. looks as bright as an l2d on high.


----------



## john2551 (Jul 25, 2007)

Wade,

Here is a review: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/nuwai_x-3.htm

The light is built like a tank. I've dropped mine MANY times in the last year & it's still works perfectly.

John


----------



## fishx65 (Jul 25, 2007)

The Lux Lottery is really in play with this one and it's 1AA baby brother. I was lucky to get a very bright and white 3 watt camo version at Target. If your lucky enough to get a good one, they can crank out the lumens!


----------



## BobbyRS (Jul 25, 2007)

I love the clip! The pocket clip fits the Fenix L1x (or clone) lights perfectly. It is the best clip I have found for them. Color match, long and sturdy....


----------



## z96Cobra (Jul 25, 2007)

The light does NOT have a clicky. It is just a momentary pushbutton, or twisty for constant on. As was mentioned earlier, it is the same light as the Camo River Rock light that many Target stores carry. It is a fairly decent light (I've got the Ray-O-Vac and RR versions) but nothing extra special. Also if anyone buys one, the camo RR version doesn't come with the pocket clip, just FYI.

Roger


----------



## Burgess (Jul 25, 2007)

I have this flashlight, in the Nuwai X-3 version.


Like it a lot. Very rugged, durable, and "grip-able".


But *don't* believe that line stating "batteries last 2 hours". (regarding Alkalines)


On my Duracell 2650 NiMH's, they would last 100+ minutes.

Might indeed last a full 2 hours, if RIGHT off the charger.


But my one set of Alkalines lasted only 45 minutes !


BTW, the Ray-O-Vac in *1-Watt* version is dandy, too !

"Almost" as bright, and batteries last 3 times as long.


Enjoy your light !



-


----------



## Jefff (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey I bought one of these too and a set of Durracell 2650's also.. Neat little light but already wanting to see if there are anyways to install a Cree P4 in it .. Cree lights have ruined me  Anyone every tried to take the led engine out of this light?


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 26, 2007)

I have two of these. Mine came from Kmart for $30.00 and are the same light, just packaged differently. The Kmart "version" also comes with a pouch you can put on your belt as well as the clip. Both are the same brightness, but one of them has a whiter light than the other. I have Panasonic digital alkalines in one and Rayovac 2100mAH Hybrid rechargeables in the other. I have not tried lithiums. I believe you can use all 3 types in these lights. Somebody correct me if I am wrong!

Mike


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Picked up a Rayovac "Sportsmen Extreme" 2AA light at Walmart...*

It seems decent its an OD green color and the finish feels like HAIII, but I don't know if it is, probably not. It was $20 so I said what the hey. I took out the light engine but cant get it apart to swap the emitter to a SSC P4. Anyone have this light? Is it moddable? Sorry, I'm on my parents PC and can't upload a pic....


----------



## Grubbster (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Picked up a Rayovac "Sportsmen Extreme" 2AA light at Walmart...*



KDOG3 said:


> It seems decent its an OD green color and the finish feels like HAIII, but I don't know if it is, probably not. It was $20 so I said what the hey. I took out the light engine but cant get it apart to swap the emitter to a SSC P4. Anyone have this light? Is it moddable? Sorry, I'm on my parents PC and can't upload a pic....


I have the 1W model, which is the same, and have had the LE out. From what I read in another thread, the black plastic part around the emitter can be pried off and the emitter replaced. I don't have first hand experience though....yet.


----------



## Orion (Jul 26, 2007)

Be careful if you try to change the emitter. I attempted to do so, and even though I only soldered the leads, something happened to the light and now it is about 1/3 the brightness and when I check the voltage, with no LED attached to the board, it shows (although constant, no waivering) just under 3 volts. So, it seems that the board is not very robust if soldering leads can mess up something. 

I'm not sure what to do with mine now. It is basically a nice looking piece of metal, and that's it.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 26, 2007)

Arghh. Looks like I wasted my money then.... I'll have to take a ride over to target this time and see what they got...


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 26, 2007)

WadeF said:


> I just picked one of these up at Wal-Mart and after doing some searches I can't find any topics about this light. They rate it at 80 lumens, it has a FORWARD momentary clicky, twist for constant on. It has an adjustable focus head, a pocket clip, and a lanyard. It's rated water resistant. It was about $26. It came with 2 Rayovac AA's and they rate it to run for 2 hours.
> 
> Anyone got one?


 
LOL !

I bought one a few weeks ago, at K-Mart! It's a sweet light.... Like a Poorman's Surefire L4. Curiously, the packaging of the light at K-Mart is rather plain. I've seen the exact same light at Wal*Mart, packaged under the Sportsman's Extreme name; but still as a Rayovac. 

I didn't care for the lanyard ring, so I removed it. Despite being rather thin, the clip works well. Haven't had any problems with mine, but I don't use it too often. Overall: It's a Winner! The 1watt version has about 4 hours of runtime at 45 lumens. I see it as an ideal alternative for someone wishing to buy a Mini-MagLED. 

BTW, you should stop by the Flashlight Reviews sub-forum a bit more often. 

Link - https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169466


----------



## tarponbill (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought the Walmart version, it's a great light, for me at least. Built like a tank, bright, easy to use. Put in two LSD RayOVac Hybrids and it runs great. The only problem is the sharp cut off, when it's done. it's done. No moon mode at all. Turning it off and allowing the batteries to rest gives a flash of light, but limp home moon mode would be more useful.

I wish it had a dimmer type switch, a low of about 10 lumens would be perfect. It's my new emergency carry light. My little Dorcy AAA keychain light will have to serve get home function when the batteries die.

Going to add some AA battery cases with fully charged hybrids to the emergency kit.

RayOVac aiming to be the next MagLite, Mag better get it in gear with better new products right now. MagLites are apparently permanently disappearing from the shelves around here almost daily.


----------



## z96Cobra (Jul 26, 2007)

Jefff said:


> Anyone every tried to take the led engine out of this light?



All you have to do is...
1. Remove head from light.
2. Pry little black plastic piece from around the LED
3. Use a snap ring (or similar) tool to unscrew the LED/driver from the light.

When you pry the little black plastic cover off, you'll see 2 holes to stick the snap ring tool into. Mine unscrewed very easily, and I probably could have used 2 toothpicks to remove the LED.

Roger


----------



## retrodog (Jul 29, 2007)

z96Cobra said:


> All you have to do is...
> 1. Remove head from light.
> 2. Pry little black plastic piece from around the LED
> 3. Use a snap ring (or similar) tool to unscrew the LED/driver from the light.
> ...


Try very pointy needle nose pliers. That whould do nicely.

I got one of these tonight. It's a great light, for $25. Built well and makes a great candle when the reflector head is removed. Very even light.


----------



## Gryloc (Jul 30, 2007)

Orion,

It seems like you may have powered it up once without the LED attached. Is that correct? Since it is a 2AA light, the circuit is most likely a simple boost circuit. From my experiences, any boost circuit hates to be powered up with no load or LED across the output. It seems at thought it tries to boost voltage to some high point (since there is not LED to control this - the light emitting diode's Vf has all the say), and as a result, some components are damaged. A voltage meter would not work as a load. I always make sure that my emitters are soldered correctly without any shorts or open circuits before powering it up. It hurts to loose a decent boost circuit!

If you did not power it up without a LED, then did you let anything get too hot? Did you short anything while positioning the new LED? There could be many things that could have happened that we may never know about. Maybe someone may have better luck next time. Nice try with getting everything apart and swapped. I would not exclude this light from the list of lights that can be modded. Maybe someone out there can mod it for everyone. Well, good luck all with modding this thing. It looks like a solid light and I might have to pick one up. I seen one at my local WalFart and it looked pretty nice. I didn't have the money to shell out, though. The only thing that a light like this can lack is a good LED and a decent driver circuit.

-Tony


----------



## LightJaguar (Jul 30, 2007)

I bought the Cabela's version of this light. It's pretty bright and one of the nicest looking lights under $30. I read somewhere on CPF that the threads of the Cabela's version might be better then other versions of this light. I rarely use this light since I seem to be getting a new light every week.


----------



## Orion (Jul 30, 2007)

Gryloc, I'm not sure if I got anything too hot, though I guess anything is possible. I may try a new board in it. . . . . . or may just try to sell it, as is, to someone who may be able to use it as a platform. You may see it in the sale section of the mod forum.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 30, 2007)

LightJaguar said:


> I bought the Cabela's version of this light. It's pretty bright and one of the nicest looking lights under $30. I read somewhere on CPF that the threads of the Cabela's version might be better then other versions of this light. I rarely use this light since I seem to be getting a new light every week.


 
I was at Cabela's, the one in P.A., a few months ago. Didn't see a version of this light made for them. I did pick up 2 Cabela's lights. The finish seems poor on my examples. The one on my 3watt Rayovac is much better.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm currently using this light as my EDC to see how well it compares to my L4. I'll keep you guys posted after I use it for a few weeks.


----------



## LightJaguar (Jul 31, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> I was at Cabela's, the one in P.A., a few months ago. Didn't see a version of this light made for them. I did pick up 2 Cabela's lights. The finish seems poor on my examples. The one on my 3watt Rayovac is much better.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I'm currently using this light as my EDC to see how well it compares to my L4. I'll keep you guys posted after I use it for a few weeks.


 
I bought it from the Cabelas website. The finish does seem like it could be better but so far so good. It also came with a cheap holster to carry it. The LED has a slight purple tint which I'm not too happy with.


----------



## zipplet (Jul 31, 2007)

Can someone please tell us how to actually GET to the emitter to remove it? I believe this is the Nuwai X-3 and I desperately want to change the emitter in mine as the dome is cracked quite badly...

I can unscrew the head and see the emitter, but I can't get further. Thanks. I did post a picture at one point on CPF and no one replied at all, I'll dig it up and post it here if I can find it.

Thanks.


----------



## Jefff (Jul 31, 2007)

I wonder if a cree will work on this light .. or if it would even be enough to power it with only 2 AA's Keeping my eye on this topic .. seems like a cool light to mod. just wish there was more info on the how to part or what would be the best replacement parts


----------



## martytoo (Jul 31, 2007)

I saw a Sports Authority version of this for $39.99! What a deal.


----------



## zipplet (Jul 31, 2007)

Jefff said:


> seems like a cool light to mod. just wish there was more info on the how to part or what would be the best replacement parts



I agree, as I posted earlier... I did try prying out the plastic insert around the emitter with no luck.


----------



## WadeF (Jul 31, 2007)

martytoo said:


> I saw a Sports Authority version of this for $39.99! What a deal.


 
I got mine for about $27 at WalMart.


----------



## zipplet (Jul 31, 2007)

Hm, just got the ring out .. thanks!

Edit:

I used 2 biros to unscrew the light engine. I was surprised at how small it was. The PCB seems to be held in by the 2 soldered posts that touch the lux - I am guessing I'd need to unsolder or break at the lux side to remove the whole thing, then I could solder 2 wires and use arctic silver (?) to stick a new lux down. Looks doable, will be my first mod...


----------



## martytoo (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Picked up a Rayovac "Sportsmen Extreme" 2AA light at Walmart...*



KDOG3 said:


> It seems decent its an OD green color and the finish feels like HAIII, but I don't know if it is, probably not. It was $20 so I said what the hey. I took out the light engine but cant get it apart to swap the emitter to a SSC P4. Anyone have this light? Is it moddable? Sorry, I'm on my parents PC and can't upload a pic....


 
Has anyone else found one of these lights for less than $25? If so , where?


----------



## BobbyRS (Aug 1, 2007)

I just sold two of them over at the BBST Lights section for $20 each shipped. I might be getting more soon.


----------



## Orion (Aug 1, 2007)

Jefff said:


> I wonder if a cree will work on this light .. or if it would even be enough to power it with only 2 AA's Keeping my eye on this topic .. seems like a cool light to mod. just wish there was more info on the how to part or what would be the best replacement parts



I don't know if it would or not. You would have to open up the hole on the reflector for the Cree to be focused tight enough. The reflector is glued into place, as far as I can see.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 1, 2007)

martytoo said:


> I saw a Sports Authority version of this for $39.99! What a deal.


 
Yeah.... a crappy deal. Even here in NYC where even a slice of Pizza is almost $3 and everything is overpriced, I got mine for $32 at K-Mart.


----------



## TMK (Aug 1, 2007)

I just bought one yesterday to keep around the house. We have a 3 D cell mag light that I replaced the bulb with an LED (either mag lite brand or nite ize). The mag lite is not very bright at all.

As far as the Rayovac, I am very please with it. Very bright, easy to hold onto, and I like it using AA batteries.


----------



## partipilo (Aug 6, 2007)

Just got one today at Walmart. This is my new favorite EDC, wonderful light. I left it switched on for about 10 minutes and the aluminum body got a bit warm, which I would assume indicates good heatsinking of the LED die. Runs great on L91 lithiums, much brighter then an ultrafire K2 light running on 2 123a cells. Great reflector too, projects a nice spot beam. The only thing I could wish for is a glass lens instead of plastic. Great product otherwise. For the price, $25, this cant be beat...


----------



## MattK (Aug 6, 2007)

TerraLUX also 'makes' this light $25.95 before CPF discount = $24.66 after discount - that's under $25 martytoo 

http://www.batteryjunction.com/tlf-3l2aa-.html

Of course if you'd rather support WalMart...


----------



## arioch (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by martytoo 
I saw a Sports Authority version of this for $39.99! What a deal.

Quote:
Originally Posted by WadeF
I got mine for about $27 at WalMart.

I bought the one version @ Sports Authority for $39.99. I then saw the other version (Rayovac Sports Xtreme) @ Walmart for $28.99. I was initially pi$$ed until I did a side by side look and saw that they are NOT the same light, although very similar design and probably same manufacturer. The Sports Authority version is labeled "Alpine Design" and is longer than the Walmart version. The SA version switch is also a reverse clicky, while the Walmart version switch is "press for momentary and twist tailcap for contant on". The SA version is a little longer than the Walmart version, possibly due to the clicky in the SA version. Both use 2 AA batteries. My SA version came with Panasonic Alkalines included. 

Didn't buy the Walmart version; too similar to my SA version without the clicky (reverse or forward).


----------



## f22shift (Aug 7, 2007)

MattK said:


> Of course if you'd rather support WalMart...


 
they do have a good return policy :twothumbs


----------



## MattK (Aug 7, 2007)

How so? If you return by mail for exchange they charge you shipping on the replacement. Because you can drive there? Time/gas cost money which they don't exactly credit you back on...


----------



## f22shift (Aug 7, 2007)

MattK said:


> How so? If you return by mail for exchange they charge you shipping on the replacement. Because you can drive there? Time/gas cost money which they don't exactly credit you back on...


 
mail? most people have a local one. if they bought it there it's most probable it was within a decent distance. for me it's walking distance.
it costs time and gas money to go to the post office too so it's not a real argument.

to be honest i have no idea how long walmarts return policy is because usually i lose the receipt. if you dont have the receipt they accept returns for gift cards. i've returned things that i bought and didnt use in 6 months. nobody can beat that.
in target if you lose the receipt they only allow you to buy from the same dept unless it's under $10. target has a 90 day return policy which is pretty good in itself.

some people complained about faulty switches so my advice is for people to order from b&m stores for ease or return or exchange.


----------



## roverjohn (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Picked up a Rayovac "Sportsmen Extreme" 2AA light at Walmart...*



martytoo said:


> Has anyone else found one of these lights for less than $25? If so , where?



Cabela's price is $19.99 unless you find one in the bargain bin in which case it's $12.00. The store in KC Kansas had two "used" ones for that last week. Cabela's packaging says 6 hours run time which is a joke and they didn't have any on the shelf. I really like mine even though it has slightly pinkish artifacts when WWH. What's weird about mine is that it run for a surprisingly long time on 850mAh NiCads. Way more than an hour when my 2600mAh NiMH only run for a little less than two hours which I thought was about average.


----------



## MattK (Aug 7, 2007)

f22shift said:


> ...for me it's walking distance....
> it costs time and gas money to go to the post office too so it's not a real argument....
> some people complained about faulty switches so my advice is for people to order from b&m stores for ease or return or exchange.



Walmart isn't walking distance for most folks - though surely a post office is more likely to be walking distance you can also buy/print postage online and leave the item in your mailbox for your postman to pickup. 
Not sure if you are aware of this: https://sss-web.usps.com/cns/landing.do

I cannot recall 1 return for a defective X1 switch off the top of my head and don't forget that Target/Walmart have higher prices than som/most online retailers plus you have to pay sales tax.

I guess I'm just frustrated that folks choose to go to big box stores when they could support any number of retailers that support this community and save money by doing so - even after shipping costs.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 7, 2007)

MattK said:


> I guess I'm just frustrated that folks choose to go to big box stores when they could support any number of retailers that support this community and save money by doing so - even after shipping costs.


 
Having a product in hand _before_ paying for it, and not waiting to get it. Along with not having to wait days, weeks, or even months for a replacement (in case the product is defective) still counts for a lot.


----------



## Backpacker (Aug 7, 2007)

*I returned the one I bought at Walmart...*

The beam quality was poor (was asymmetric and had dark areas), and simply resting my finger on the switch would cause the light to flicker. (when the light was on)


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: I returned the one I bought at Walmart...*



Backpacker said:


> The beam quality was poor (was asymmetric and had dark areas), and simply resting my finger on the switch would cause the light to flicker. (when the light was on)



Wow.... Sounds like you got a lemon that squeezed by Q.C.

Mine puts out a white beam with just a hint of blue tint around the side-spill. The beam is symmetrical with no dark spots at all. Mine flickers a bit too, but that happens rarely.

Take it back where you got it and exchange it for another one.


----------



## LightJaguar (Aug 8, 2007)

arioch said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by martytoo
> I saw a Sports Authority version of this for $39.99! What a deal.
> 
> ...


 
I also saw that light over at SA. My buddy almost bought but I told him that the price was too high and not worth it. I think the packaging on the SA version said that it was only a 1 watt. It did look somewhat different and definely expensive.


----------



## BobbyRS (Aug 9, 2007)

BobbyRS said:


> I just sold two of them over at the BBST Lights section for $20 each shipped. I might be getting more soon.


 
If anyone is interested, I have two of these lights for sale in the B/S/T Lights section for $20 shipped!


----------



## L.E.D. (Aug 17, 2007)

I just picked on of these up today. Not a bad buy at all!! Probably Wal Mart's best 2AA LED light, maybe even best LED light, yes including the 2AA MAGLED, the MAGLED has terrible switch reliability. The switch on the Rayovac 2AA 3W (synonymous with "Nuwai X-3") will be very reliable as it's a direct contact system with a momentary clicky, no mechanical contact to fail like a true clicky. The output is comparable to my Fenix L2D on high, and has a slight violet tint to an otherwise neutral white light. Again, not a bad buy at 26 bucks.


----------



## Bror Jace (Aug 17, 2007)

Sounds like a decent light ... but I'm spoiled by Seouls.

For about the same price, I got my 1 x 18650 from Kaidomain.

I don't think the performance is comparable. :thinking:


----------



## zipplet (Aug 18, 2007)

It is decent, I especially like the body design. Why not buy one and swap the emitter? It's actually quite easy to open up once you know how... mine is awaiting a new lux III or cree


----------



## L.E.D. (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm dying to mod a Cree into it but it won't pry free from the black washer. It would be turbo output for an hour and a half with nimh. Stock, it's comparable to the L2D in high, turbo blows it away, and even on high the Rayovac is still slightly dimmer.


----------



## zipplet (Aug 18, 2007)

I had the same problem with the black washer when I first tried to open mine - hence I thought it must be some other way but it's not. Get a thin precision screwdriver and pry it out - I levered mine using the plastic rim of the lux III (not the dome) and it popped out, however it did break one of the plastic legs on the plastic washer so I binned that bit. It's not needed anyway, it just makes it look a little better when you open the head 

Edit: After that, hold 2 of your fingers on the top of the metal light engine and rotate the body, it should unscrew easily, mine did. If not, you'll need to *carefully* use pliers to grip and unscrew it.


----------



## dale465 (Sep 4, 2007)

I purchased this light at Walmart for $25.00 this Saturday. Very bright beam with no tint or artifacts, and built like a tank. I told my brother it was the thrifty mans surefire. I was very pleased until it died the following Tuesday. I was using it when it blinked and never came back on. Checked and replaced batteries with no help. It was going to replace my 4AA Propoly-lux as my favorite light. :sigh:


----------



## Lit Up (Sep 5, 2007)

dale465 said:


> I purchased this light at Walmart for $25.00 this Saturday. Very bright beam with no tint or artifacts, and built like a tank. I told my brother it was the thrifty mans surefire. I was very pleased until it died the following Tuesday. I was using it when it blinked and never came back on. Checked and replaced batteries with no help. It was going to replace my 4AA Propoly-lux as my favorite light. :sigh:



Yikes!
I just picked up the 1 watt version. I'm going to use for a beater light at work, but if those kind of issues are springing up, the 2C Mag is gonna have to stay in the "Jack sack" along with this light for if/when it dies.


----------



## zipplet (Sep 5, 2007)

Lit Up, in my experience they are very dependable lights. Mine kind of is a beater light, it's been dropped a lot and such and still functions just fine


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 5, 2007)

dale465 said:


> I purchased this light at Walmart for $25.00 this Saturday. Very bright beam with no tint or artifacts, and built like a tank. I told my brother it was the thrifty mans surefire. I was very pleased until it died the following Tuesday. I was using it when it blinked and never came back on. Checked and replaced batteries with no help. It was going to replace my 4AA Propoly-lux as my favorite light. :sigh:


 
Mine works reliably. You got a lemon! Take it back to Wal-Mart.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 5, 2007)

Have two of those lights.

(the 1-watt, and the 3-watt)



Both have endured LOTS of rough, rugged use and drops.


And each is still performing flawlessly ! :thumbsup:



Sounds like you musta' gotten a "QC-escapee". 



Wal-Mart will gladly replace it.


_


----------



## dale465 (Sep 6, 2007)

Walmart took it back without a problem. I didn't get another but I may give it a second chance; I really liked it. I'd be interested in seeing a thorough evaluation with runtime plots using NIMH's like flashlightreviews.com used to do. I miss that place. Did anyone else notice that it didn't make that big of a splash here? (I'm referring to the 3 watt version). I don't see that many good 2AA lights with that level of brightness and build quality. By the way, I go easy on all my lights. No dropping or other abuse like leaving it on for exteded periods to see how hot they get. This light became warm after a few minutes of use. I was also surprised that Rayovac made such a leap over Maglight with these new lights.


----------



## z96Cobra (Sep 6, 2007)

dale465 said:


> Did anyone else notice that it didn't make that big of a splash here? (I'm referring to the 3 watt version). I don't see that many good 2AA lights with that level of brightness and build quality.



Thats because this light has been around for a pretty long time now. There is a version marketed by RiverRock that is sold at Target (comes in Camo too), a version marketed by Energizer that I've seen at K-Mart, the Ray-O-Vac version, someone posted that there is a version from "Sports Authority", and Nuwai also makes/markets this light. It is a decent light, but the switch sucks (momentary version) IMO.

Roger


----------



## lordkenyon (Sep 6, 2007)

dale465 said:


> I purchased this light at Walmart for $25.00 this Saturday. Very bright beam with no tint or artifacts, and built like a tank. I told my brother it was the thrifty mans surefire. I was very pleased until it died the following Tuesday. I was using it when it blinked and never came back on. Checked and replaced batteries with no help. It was going to replace my 4AA Propoly-lux as my favorite light. :sigh:





I just picked one up today at Wally world. Looks pretty decent except there's a definite purple tint. Should I bother trying to exchange it for another one? Is it going to be a craps shoot either way?

Thanks.


----------



## dale465 (Sep 6, 2007)

I think someone else mentioned a slight tint in theirs. I would return it. Have you tried using NIMH's? I wonder if the lower voltage would make a difference? I recall someone saying that a purple tint could be a sign the emitter is being overdriven. The tint problem is the reason I'm hesitating. At least you're not having to pay return shipping charges.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 7, 2007)

lordkenyon said:


> I just picked one up today at Wally world. Looks pretty decent except there's a definite purple tint. Should I bother trying to exchange it for another one? Is it going to be a craps shoot either way?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Take it back!

The one I got from K-Mart is bright white!


----------



## lordkenyon (Sep 7, 2007)

dale465 said:


> I think someone else mentioned a slight tint in theirs. I would return it. Have you tried using NIMH's? I wonder if the lower voltage would make a difference? I recall someone saying that a purple tint could be a sign the emitter is being overdriven. The tint problem is the reason I'm hesitating. At least you're not having to pay return shipping charges.





Thanks, I think I'll try another one. It is really, really bright even with the tint issue. Whether you like them or not, Wally world is pretty good on the return policy.


----------



## lordkenyon (Sep 11, 2007)

So I picked up two today from Wally world and figured I'd check all of them out and keep the best and return the rest. Though it now looks like I'm going to keep two of them and send one back. 

Has anyone made a homemade pressure switch for these or know of one that works?


----------



## blackwaterstout (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm considering one of these lights as well. From the looks of it the 1W version gets about 8-10 times the runtime of the 3W version. So that gets big plusses in my book. But how much difference is there in lumens?

I've heard there are a few lights available from Advanced Auto, Lowes, Target, etc that are comparable to this light in both performance and price. Are they better options? Are there any cree lights in this size and price range that I should consider? Only requiring 2AA batts is a big plus in my book.


----------



## lordkenyon (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have any way of testing myself, but the box says the 1W is 45 lumens and the 3W is 80 lumens.


----------



## BobbyRS (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe the 3Watt version is estimated to have about 80 at the emitter and about 60-65 out the front. Simular to a Surefire G2 which is rated at 65 lumens (per WadeF). Pretty bright for a luxeon based light off the shelf. 

The 1Watt is estimated to have about 45 at the emitter and about 25-30 out of the front. 

1Watt = Runtime
3Watt = Brightness

Both are built like tanks.

Check my sig. I have a 3Watt and a 1Watt Headlight for sale over in the BST section.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 5, 2007)

BobbyRS said:


> I believe the 3Watt version is estimated to have about 80 at the emitter and about 60-65 out the front. Simular to a Surefire G2 which is rated at 65 lumens (per WadeF). Pretty bright for a luxeon based light off the shelf.



The nice thing about Surefire and Pelican is that they measure their lumens out the front..... where it counts! 

I've heard that HDS does also.


----------



## blackwaterstout (Oct 5, 2007)

BobbyRS said:


> I believe the 3Watt version is estimated to have about 80 at the emitter and about 60-65 out the front. Simular to a Surefire G2 which is rated at 65 lumens (per WadeF). Pretty bright for a luxeon based light off the shelf.
> 
> The 1Watt is estimated to have about 45 at the emitter and about 25-30 out of the front.
> 
> ...


 
I looked at them both up close today and also looked at at 1W Brinkman. The 1W lights were $18 and the 3W light was $24. I only plan on buying one light so I'm still on the shelf about which one to get. My current flashlight is a 3D cell Old School traditional Maglight. How many Lumens does it put out for comarison?


----------



## BobbyRS (Oct 5, 2007)

Inc. 3D Mag.... Well then I would say you probably can't go wrong with either one then. Most likely more of a "wow" factor with the 3 watt version for its brightness. However, if runtime beyond 45min-1hr. is needed for most times, then a 1 watt will most likely suit you best. Good luck with you decision.



blackwaterstout said:


> I looked at them both up close today and also looked at at 1W Brinkman. The 1W lights were $18 and the 3W light was $24. I only plan on buying one light so I'm still on the shelf about which one to get. My current flashlight is a 3D cell Old School traditional Maglight. How many Lumens does it put out for comarison?


----------



## Burgess (Oct 6, 2007)

I have 'em both, and really like them.


But the 1-watt is indeed *plenty* bright for me.


And, if you plan on using *Alkalines*, rather than NiMH rechargeables,

you won't be happy with the 45 minutes of runtime from the 3-watt.


Hope this helps. Good luck. 

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Yenster (Oct 6, 2007)

blackwaterstout said:


> I looked at them both up close today and also looked at at 1W Brinkman. The 1W lights were $18 and the 3W light was $24. I only plan on buying one light so I'm still on the shelf about which one to get. My current flashlight is a 3D cell Old School traditional Maglight. How many Lumens does it put out for comarison?


 
If you're thinking about upgrading your 3D Maglite to LED, DON'T get the 3 watt LED bulb that's made by Maglite. It's not worth it since it's still using the (IMO) outdated Luxeon LED and I wasn't impressed.

And I think these Rayovac 3 Watt 2AA are still using Luxeons too, so I think I would look elsewhere. 80 lumens from 3 watts seem weak these days.


----------



## blackwaterstout (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I really wanted to just go to a local store and buy a light like the ROV but now I've been reading a few threads about the Hyperion CE-R and I'm really kind of leaning toward it. It uses a cree lamp and has 5 modes which would be kinda of nice. I can't forsee using the 140 lumen mode much but if by chance you did need it it would be available. Only bad thing about the Hyperion is that I can't find any place to buy one other than Hong Kong Mail order. And that doesn't exactly thill me.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 6, 2007)

I have two of these ROV 3W lights and I love them! They are bright, built like tanks, and have a nice smooth beam, something you do not normally get unless you pay a bit more for a light. Has anybody done any runtime tests of the 3W ROV's using primary Eveready lithium AA's or Oxyrides? That is what I am using in mine.

Mike


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw these hanging on the rack while I was at Wallyville the other day, and figured that I would stop by this thread and read up on them before buying one. Good thing I did, 'cause I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance, errrrr, I mean, on one of these flashlights by doing so...


----------



## jes53 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi:Hi:I bought a $25 led 3 watts rayovac.Is this the best for the money?
Beside this I upgrade my 3D mag with led from that brand,was that a good
choice?
Is the 2AA led mag better or worse choice than the 2AA similar rayovac?


----------



## Burgess (Oct 14, 2007)

hello *jes53* --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums ! 


:welcome:



While i have *both* the Mini-Mag LED 2AA flashlight,

-- AND --

the 3-watt Ray-O-Vac 2AA (called the HighBeam series),


i really can't say that one is BETTER than the other.


They are *both* useful, reliable, and dependable lights,
with good brightness levels.


The Mini-Mag has better "water-proofing".


The Ray-O-Vac is a little easier to "blink", however. :devil:



And, may i suggest, no matter *which* of these lights you buy . . . .


Get yerself' some rechargeable NiMH cells to feed them.


(i strongly suggest Sanyo Eneloops) 



They both work GREAT with NiMH's. :twothumbs

And you'll *love* having "guilt-free lumens" !



Hope this helps.


_


----------



## jjyoung (Oct 14, 2007)

I bought two of the 3 Watt lights, cabelas's version, for $12. I easily swapped both emitters for seoul's P4. Some short testing I did with a lux meter showed the light is about twice as bright now. I wouldn't hesitate to buy this light and swap the emitter, it makes a good host.


----------



## jes53 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Burgess,I am newbie,but do you think would be easy to change the
factory led for that seoul p4 to get more power.
I would apprecciate your help jjyoung.









.


----------



## jcs71 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi there. I plan on getting one very soon. I currently have the 1 watt version. I am in love with that one. I even run those Energizer rechargables in it with no problems. I also like the fact they have a lifetime warranty(spell?) if I am correct.

I think it is great that a person can buy these dirt cheap, use very common batteries so you don't have to buy special cr123a batteries. Plus these lights put out the same amount of lumens as Surefires for a fraction of the cost:twothumbs.


----------



## 22HERTZ (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought one of these lights the other night, but returned it 30 minutes later.

Mine had a purple tint and I hated that loose rear peice which is not a clicky.

I think my maxfire is magnitudes better light than this one and I have a Dorcy 1W LED light that has a real clicky, very white light and almost as much output.

Maybe I got a defective light but the rear peice on mine had some play in it, where you could wiggle it around a little (unless you twisted it to the "on" position) but it was in no way a clicky like I wanted. That purple tint was yuck too.:thumbsdow

If it had a real clicky Id buy this light to mod in a P4 as I liked the rest of it enough for the price.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 16, 2007)

The 1 watt version is nearly as bright, and has a much, MUCH warmer tint. Much longer runtime as well.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 17, 2007)

jcs71 said:


> I think it is great that a person can buy these dirt cheap, use very common batteries so you don't have to buy special cr123a batteries. Plus these lights put out the same amount of lumens as Surefires for a fraction of the cost:twothumbs.



Not quite.

Surefire and Pelican measure their lumens out the front, where it counts. I heard HDS does too. But all the other companies, including ROV, do it differently. And it results in rather generous lumen ratings. I like my 3watt version. But no way is it 80 lumens. 

The light is generally well-made. But the rubber switch rotates. (Bit of a pain). As far as output goes, definitely not as bright as my Surefire L4.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 17, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Surefire and Pelican measure their lumens out the front, where it counts. I heard HDS does too. But all the other companies, including ROV, do it differently. And it results in rather generous lumen ratings. I like my 3watt version. But no way is it 80 lumens.



There is a general rule of thumb that works out fairly well for that conversion. 2/3 of emitter lumens = lumens out the front. Nothing wrong with measuring it that way, just have to keep it in mind when comparing.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 17, 2007)

Marduke said:


> There is a general rule of thumb that works out fairly well for that conversion. 2/3 of emitter lumens = lumens out the front. Nothing wrong with measuring it that way, just have to keep it in mind when comparing.


 
Honestly, I don't like that practice. I think it's a rather cheap way of cheating some folks out of their hard-earned money. While those of us on CPF know the deal, others don't. 

Here's one example: Streamlight UltraStinger.

A fine light indeed. But clearly not 295 lumens. I've noticed other CPFers mention that the lumens out the front is closer to about 160.... I think it's just a matter of time before someone with too much time on their hands decides to start suing flashlight companies for false advertising. 

But I appreciate the info about converting emitter lumens to a more realistic number. Thank You.


----------



## pfccypret (Oct 27, 2007)

Picked up the 3 Watt Sportsman Extreme tonight at Wal-Mart. I spent $24.00. Mine has a blue tint to it. It's a great light for the money. Short and sweet


----------



## TMedina (Oct 27, 2007)

Heh. I may pick one up as a throwaway light, but damn - I swore no more Sprawlmart esque light purchases. :thinking:

Or raw parts...hmm...

-Medina


----------



## HARDMETAL (Oct 27, 2007)

the new version of rebel led , aax2 , is very bright .also has high ,low intensity & blink ...
I like it very much .


----------



## Inferno (Oct 27, 2007)

I had the 3 watt and she was fine until I tried to pry off the emitter! I have a Seoul P4 on the for a replacement... but when she was working, I considered the brightness on par with my Inova XO3 (TIROS) but with a lot more spill. I never focused it though, screwed tight all the way down was perfectly fine for me. I did have flickering issues, but nothing that a hit of Deoxit didn't fix. With the 3 watt on Eneloops, I was happy... she doesn't feel as solid as my Inova, but all I would have asked for would have been a glass lens and a low mode...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 28, 2007)

When the 3watt starts to flicker badly, it means it's time to change the batteries. I'd put runtime closer to 45 minutes than 1 hour. 

I used mine to patrol darkened office floors at my last security assignment. After changing batteries, the light stopped flickering. If your 3watt starts to flicker badly, and you can't get more AA cells right away; just twist the tailcap for constant on. The flickering should stop.


----------



## sb_pete (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a 3w version as a backup light in the car. Nice little light - very bright and seems bulletproof as others have said.

I think it will make a great mod host too - really thick aluminum and tight space around the emitter equates to decent free heatsinking I'm thinking. Maybe I'll try and run it off of 2 14500s and drop in one of those new R bin crees at some point (soldering skills not there yet).

As a side note. The pocket clip it comes with works very well on an Olight T10 for those who care...


----------



## Mercaptan (Nov 3, 2007)

I just picked up one of these lights at Walmart... I'm extremely impressed with it. Do you guys have any step-by-step mods for replacing emitters? I can't figure out how this plastic holder keeps the entire LED suspended. 

Also, would this light work with a Cree XR-E? I've seen posts of people using Seoul P4s...


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 3, 2007)

Mercaptan said:


> Also, would this light work with a Cree XR-E? I've seen posts of people using Seoul P4s...


 
There's a reason for that. Seouls are generally easier to put into lights that already have an LED.


----------



## zipplet (Nov 4, 2007)

Mercaptan said:


> I just picked up one of these lights at Walmart... I'm extremely impressed with it. Do you guys have any step-by-step mods for replacing emitters? I can't figure out how this plastic holder keeps the entire LED suspended.



I had the same issue at first. The plastic ring pops off - carefully lever it off with a thin screwdriver working your way around.

The metal module screws out, and in mine it only needed finger pressure, but you may need pliers.


----------



## Yenster (Nov 4, 2007)

Mercaptan said:


> Also, would this light work with a Cree XR-E? I've seen posts of people using Seoul P4s...


 
The Seoul P4s are better suited for existing Luxeon replacements because the Seouls have almost identical physical demensions. The Cree LED won't replace Luxeons very well at all, but they'll easily replace older Cree mounted lights.


----------



## lingpau (Jan 31, 2008)

I looked at these today at Walmart and I might buy one to compare to my DealExtreme 606A 3 watt 2 AA Cree lights I have comming in soon.(I hope) I ordered 2 606A lights on January 17th and they were just $20.30 each with shipping from Hong Kong. Has anyone compared the beams from these two lights ? I am really interested in seeing this comparison. Ken


----------



## e2x2e (Feb 1, 2008)

I've got one and I love it! It runs very close to two hours on Alkalines with(visibly) the same brightness throughout the entire battery life.


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 1, 2008)

I had a ROV 3watt as EDC for a few months until I gave it to my neighbor who coveted it. 

Now I need to replace it. I loved that little light. Only problem I had is that I am not adapted to pocket carry of a flashlight (kept getting pulled out of my pocket when reaching for keys). Now, I need to decide what to replace it with. Can't decide if I should get the Rebel version from batteryjunction for $30, or if there is something else.


----------



## Buck91 (Feb 1, 2008)

Are you talking about the Sportsman Extreme 3 watter? I want to pick one up but wally world is always out of stock with the "lowly" 1W on the shelf (been tempted for the longer run time). Would make a great glove box light for the GF, loaded up with L91's.


----------



## Marduke (Feb 1, 2008)

Buck91 said:


> Are you talking about the Sportsman Extreme 3 watter? I want to pick one up but wally world is always out of stock with the "lowly" 1W on the shelf (been tempted for the longer run time). Would make a great glove box light for the GF, loaded up with L91's.



I have both, and prefer the 1W. The brightness difference is not as extreme as you might think, and the tint of the 1W is MUCH nicer. So, for a relatively minor decrease in brightness, you get a MUCH longer runtime, and MUCH nicer tint.

Also, expect only ~45 minutes of continuous use of the 3watt on alkalines. It can only achieve near the full 2 hours on L91's or NiMH.


----------



## woodrow (Feb 8, 2008)

I just bought one at Walmart...taking it back tonight. I think the Terralux from Batteryjunction with the rebel led is a batter light for a few dollars more.... but it does look rugged. The MA6 on low is slightly brighter...not sure where Rayovac got its 80 lumens from. (maybe the same place Streamlight, PT and Inova get theirs from too)


----------



## Garand (Feb 8, 2008)

I did a runtime test with mine when I first got it about four months ago.

It ran 2 hours and 20 minutes with rechargable Duracells.

It is an amazing light for the money.

It is close to being as bright as my Surefire G2L.


----------



## phreeflow (Feb 8, 2008)

Just bought the 3 Watt Rayovac cuz of all the hype and I personally liked the color and look of the light. Got home and threw in some alkalines and it was pretty disappointing... :sigh:

I swapped the cells with Duracell 2650's and WOW...big difference in output :twothumbs. The light gets warm after about 10 minutes but really no big deal. Alkalines rattle and is annoying, NIMH's rattle less and is somewhat acceptable. 

The finish scratches pretty easily and the anodizing seems thin...I found that out trying to remove the clip . 

It's about as bright as a L2D and UF C3 5-mode on high (to my eyes, no measurements taken). It has decent throw with surprisingly useable spill. Smooth transition from spot to spill with no artifacts/rings like my CREE lights. Also, the tint on my light rather bluish  so I guess it's just luck of the draw. 

The But for $30 (from Kmart), I'd rather get a 5-mode Ultrafire C2 Q5 or the VB-16 SSC. If you like AA cells, however, this light is really pretty nice. Thanks for the recommendations on this light~!:thumbsup:


----------



## lingpau (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone have a UltraFire WF-606A and a ROV 3 Watt 2AA? Both are 2AA 3 watt lights. (The Ultrafire has a Cree LED) I would like to see some comparison beamshots of these two lights! The Ultrafire WF- 606A cost $20.30 shipped Which is the better light? Ken


----------



## Burgess (Feb 9, 2008)

Recently bought a TerraLux (branded) 2AA flashlight,
with a Rebel LED.


Got it from Battery Junction :twothumbs, for 30 bucks.


This is very similar to the Ray-O-Vac (branded) 3-watt Luxeon.
Obviously made by the same factory, methinks. 


But there are some improvements . . . .

It now has a nicely improved, Orange-Peel reflector.

It's JUST AS BRIGHT as the 3-watt Luxeon :thumbsup:
- according to my 28-year-old Minolta AutoFlashMeter3.
(note: my 3-watt light is branded as Nuwai X-3)

Yet, it only draws *700mA* of current, rather than *1000mA* of the Luxeon.

This computes to about *2-watts* of power consumed, rather than ~3.
Thus generating NOTICEABLY less heat ! :thumbsup:

And the Rebel has an *Absolutely BeeeUUUUteeeeful* tint,
as opposed to my 3-watt Luxeon's strong Green cast ! :sick2:


Note: this is the First (and Only) Rebel LED that i've *ever* seen in person.
I really like* this sample*, at least ! :thumbsup:


To summarize:

Runs on 700 mA, rather than 1000mA,
yet it is Just As Bright. And Runs Cooler, to boot ! 

:twothumbs

(note: my data here is based on Sanyo Eneloop NiMH cells)


Oh, BTW, i get nearly 2 hours on a charge.

Keep in mind, if you compare it to Duracell 2650's,
that Eneloops are "only" 2000.


Hope you get a chance to try this nice new flashlight.

_


----------



## Buck91 (Feb 10, 2008)

Burgess, good point on that BJ Lightstar3. For the same price as a "lowly" 3W luxeon you can pick up a nice rebel. Hopefully its not a "Bad batch" rebel emitter though 

I think I'll be ordering one, possibly two in the near future.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Feb 26, 2008)

I've got the Rayovac Highbeam 3W Luxeon flashlight: http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/lux2aa3w-b.shtml , and the emitter physicall matches the Luxeon III: http://www.luxeon.com/pdfs/DS45.PDF

I've ordered a P4 to replace since the electrical requirements are similar, but I would like more information regarding driving these LED's. 

I put my Fluke on the emitter and found 2.2V. Since the vf of both emitters is close to 3v, I switched the meter and found 130khz present. I can't do much else with my equipment, but it appears that these drivers are DCM or PWM? I am trying to find out how well the rayovac is driving the emitter, whether or not it should be replaced. Can anyone offer more insight?

Thanks!


----------



## MattK (Feb 26, 2008)

Buck91 said:


> Burgess, good point on that BJ Lightstar3. For the same price as a "lowly" 3W luxeon you can pick up a nice rebel. Hopefully its not a "Bad batch" rebel emitter though
> 
> I think I'll be ordering one, possibly two in the near future.



The Lightstar3 is a good little light.

LumiLED's has cancelled most of the recall for the Rebels and K2's. They've also stated that any failures will occur very quickly. Lastly, TerraLUX's warranty will cover the light as well so there's really nothing to worry about. 

I'd also point to the LumaPower LM31 as a great little light for ~$30; uses an SSC, 1 X AAA and 2 levels.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 1, 2008)

My boss just issued ROV 3Ws to all the guys...pretty sweet light! :twothumbs Wish it was the Rebel version though...I have a DX Rebel 1AA and I love it! I would imaging it would be even better powered by 2 AAs rather than just one.

I'm not complaining though...these things are very well built and pretty bright. And when you consider that mine was essentially free, I really can't complain!

Now to decide which to carry at work...my trusty MagLED 2AA (not quite as bright, but MUCH better tint), or the ROV. :shrug:

I just wish the ROV would fit in the leather Mag holster...I don't know if I trust that clip. :thinking:


----------

